# Where's the members list?



## grampyskids (May 24, 2010)

It make take me a year or two to figure this new thing out, but where is the members list?


----------



## pineywoods (May 24, 2010)

Its about half way down the "Home" page on the right side it is also down in the brown area at the bottom of every page


----------



## beer-b-q (May 24, 2010)

Pineywoods said:


> Its about half way down the "Home" page on the right side it is also down in the brown area at the bottom of every page


He is talking about the *Members List* not *Who is Online*... I don't see a members list anywhere...


----------



## solaryellow (May 24, 2010)

Beer-B-Q said:


> He is talking about the *Members List* not *Who is Online*... I don't see a members list anywhere...


Ditto. I don't see a member's list either.


----------



## meat hunter (May 24, 2010)

Ditto. I don't see the members list either. Is there anyway to tone down the brightness of the layout? It seems very bright/white, or maybe its just my comp.


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 24, 2010)

you can type a members name in the search bar at the top and when you get the results click on users and you can see the users profile


----------



## richoso1 (May 24, 2010)

Brian, I think they may be talking about an actual listing of members, not an individual. I know how to get there bcause I'm a mod, but how about those regular members?

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 25, 2010)

The members list is now only accessible for moderators.  However, you can at any time search for a member using the big search box at the top of any page.


----------



## solaryellow (May 25, 2010)

TulsaJeff said:


> The members list is now only accessible for moderators.  However, you can at any time search for a member using the big search box at the top of any page.


Any chance of that changing Jeff? Sometimes I remember a tip or recipe by the user's name but don't always remember how to spell it correctly.


----------



## erain (May 26, 2010)

that was one thing i liked as well, seevwho was online and could interact with them via pm and say possibly go to chat... i remember when i was a new member and needed help on something, that whos online list sometimes seemed like a lifeline. i know you will do what you can and sure you are busy right now with more important things. just my 2cents maybe for future.


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 26, 2010)

erain said:


> that was one thing i liked as well, seevwho was online and could interact with them via pm and say possibly go to chat... i remember when i was a new member and needed help on something, that whos online list sometimes seemed like a lifeline. i know you will do what you can and sure you are busy right now with more important things. just my 2cents maybe for future.







solaryellow said:


> Any chance of that changing Jeff? Sometimes I remember a tip or recipe by the user's name but don't always remember how to spell it correctly.


Thanks for the suggestion, we've put it on our list.  It's always good to hear how you would use a certain feature.


----------



## placebo (May 26, 2010)

erain said:


> that was one thing i liked as well, seevwho was online and could interact with them via pm and say possibly go to chat... i remember when i was a new member and needed help on something, that whos online list sometimes seemed like a lifeline. i know you will do what you can and sure you are busy right now with more important things. just my 2cents maybe for future.


That part still works as Piney mentioned above just scroll to the bottom of any page and at the top left of the brown area there is a line with a link, "Currently there are 97 Active Users" and the numeric 97 is a link to the members that are currently online.








Then you get this where you can click on any users name:







The entire member list, offline and on, is only viewable by admins currently.


----------



## nickelmore (May 26, 2010)

I liked seeing who was online as well, I know if certain folks were online if I had a question it would be answered pretty quick.


----------



## cruizer (May 26, 2010)

Yeah I agree I liked to see who was currently online. And my name is no longer green for premium member.


----------



## richoso1 (May 26, 2010)

From the HOME page, look on the left-hand side of the screen, just down a bit. You'll see Who's Online, just below that click on View All, it will list members who are on-line. You can then click on their name, and then from profile you can send a pm. Hope this helps.


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 27, 2010)

Unfortunately, the names are no longer colored. Not sure if there is a reason why they are not but that was a vBulletin thing.

Also, we have set the OTBS status to take priority over the Premier Membership when it comes to the badges under your username.

We can change this if everyone is in agreement but it is a global setting and has to be the same for everyone.

When setting up the software we felt that folks would rather show their OTBS status over their Premier status but I suppose we could show the premier status instead and let the OTBS members put their number in their signatures or custom user title.

Any thoughts on this anyone?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 3, 2010)

TulsaJeff said:


> erain said:
> 
> 
> > that was one thing i liked as well, seevwho was online and could interact with them via pm and say possibly go to chat... i remember when i was a new member and needed help on something, that whos online list sometimes seemed like a lifeline. i know you will do what you can and sure you are busy right now with more important things. just my 2cents maybe for future.
> ...


Hi Jeff,

I just thought I'd let you know that nobody seems to be paying attention to your list. You put getting the old "Members list back" on your list back in May.

I think everybody that was here back when/then was very fond of that list.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## chefrob (May 31, 2011)

i'd like to see a full member's list with sort features................any chance?


----------

